# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Uberman Sleep Schedule

## cactusbin

I've heard about this uberman sleep schedule. For me it sounds superb. I know for a fact I have 4 times a day I can sleep for 20-30 minutes. Where can I find a compiled all-inclusive guide to this?

----------


## Hazel

I have been looking for one too (though right now I wouldn't be able to do this, because of school) but (and forgive me if I'm wrong) I don't think there is one. There might be one in the last pages of the thread, I haven't looked there yet.

----------


## Tmer

Whats Uberman Sleep Schedule?

----------


## AlternateReality

I learned about it mostly from here.

Polyphasic - many phases
not sure where Uberman came from, but it's the same thing.

----------


## cactusbin

If you guys are still interested here's where it all started: http://www.everything2.com/index.pl?node_id=892542

----------


## Beeyahoi

I heard about this from Kramer on Seinfeld, lol, and have wanted to switch over to it ever since.

----------


## Kromoh

I found some nice stuff at this page.

----------


## Indecent Exposure

i suggest a private message to Placebo, he's experimented with Ubermans extensivley, and he'll defintely give you some good advice, thats if hes still about. 
Youlll also be able to get a mp3 he made that helps people adjust.

Imran

----------


## TempleGuard

I am starting the everyman shedule from tomorow. Thanks to Kromoh (his sleep journal inspired me). May be I should do sleep journal on my own.The everyman shedule seems so nice if you are a student, and i decided to make a core - 4-7 than 3 naps 3.20-3.40 , 19-19.20 and 23-23.20. I hope i dont wake my parents when waking from the last nap.  ::D:  If there are some advices before i start, you can tell me in the next 19 hours. And if you have some links/information on the everyman shedule please share  :smiley:  .

----------


## Kromoh

Read my 4/oct 10:49pm post and you'll see some advice  :tongue2:

----------


## Lavwro

I read an article by this checkoslovakian doctor who claims it to be nothing but a meme originated in everythin2.com, and not healthy on the long run (sorry for not posting a link)

So far I have not read enough of success stories (in fact, the only story I've read is the one on everything2.com lol) about the program to start it myself, even though it sounds neat.

Has anyone here tried it and actually succeeded?

----------


## jedimind

I would really advise against trying to adapt to this sleep schedule. It is quite unhealthy long term. The natural sleep pattern for humans (along with all other apes) is a biphasic cycle. The people who have "successfully adapted" to the uberman schedule are doing little more than putting their bodies in a constant state of sleep deprivation.

----------


## Kromoh

jedi, I wish we had evidence for any argument here. Turns out there is so little research on those patterns that it gets hard to tell. Nothing assures us the natural human cycle is the biphasic one; actually nothing assures us there *is* a natural human cycle - the human body is so adaptive it may impress. Finally, nothing assures that the natural cycle is the most benefiting one.

When I become a MD I promise to study that, guys ^^

----------


## Placebo

Hey guys, only saw this now.
I'm doing uberman at the moment, but since I'm screwing up slightly, I'm doing more of a 1.5 hour core + naps thing.

As for safety of uberman - nobody should or can assure you that it's safe in either long or short term. All we can say is that certain people HAVE done it for various lengths of time with no noticeable negative health side effects (Steve Pavlina did 6 months, the Vilna Gaon did 50 years)
That doesn't mean it will be safe for you. It's your own risk.

BTW, if you're under about 18 years old, I really don't advise it - you're still growing, and this is highly likely to screw with growth hormones

About resources: If you're really serious and want to speak to some people who have done it before, I recommend you join up on the google polyphasic group (links below)
Also, there's my own website with the previously mentioned mp3's, and steve pavlina's who has been linked already.
Searching the google group will find you some more
Damn I need to update my site though... looks dated... :/

My site with mp3s to help adapt: http://polynap.grelly.com
The guy who coined the term 'uberman' : http://www.puredoxyk.com/
The google group: http://groups.google.com/group/Polyphasic?hl=en
A site with some FAQ: http://polyphasicsleep.de/

General tips for adapting:
- Even if you use the mp3, set an alarm as well - put it on the other side of the room
- I'd suggest using an mp3 player and mp3 like I do, and get yourself a sleep mask.
- Don't get too comfortable. In fact, I never nap in bed. It flicks a switch for me that says 'Yay, Long sleep!'. Not good for uberman.
- Bright light is a 'zeitgeber' - it affects your drowsiness (in this case wakes you). So don't be daft and sit in the dark. The brighter the room the better. 
When I adapted, I used an eye mask and napped in a bright room. When I wake up, I'm bombarded with light.
- If you're struggling to keep your head up and eyes open:
... Force yourself to go for a walk outside. 
... If you're sitting at your PC a lot, listen to heavy music (not something to lull you to sleep)
... If you just don't have the willpower, try biting on your little finger (on the nail) for a few seconds. Then release. It's bitch sore, and will wake you long enough to get you going
- Make sure you have things to do. You're not going to be the sharpest tool in the shed, so preplan the night.
- Do NOT eat heavy meals, and try to plan your meals for after your naps to give your body time to digest. Absolutely no KFC or fatty foods. KFC knocks me out cold.
- No alcohol. And consider no caffeine as well because it has a 4 hours HALF-life. If you have to do caffeine, then do it immediately before a nap, preferably your hardest one to wake from. It'll kick when you need it most.
- Consider if you could do a gradual adapatation instead of cold turkey ... less and less core, and more and more naps over a period of weeks. Much less painful (but longer)
- If you do screw up, don't be too angry. This is a bitch hard thing to do , esp cold turkey. Don't consider it as a complete restart. You started to get yourself used to the nap length, that's not something to throw away. Just keep going.

Good luck if you decide to try it  :wink2:

----------


## jedimind

I agree, there definately haven't been enough reliable studies done on polyphasic sleep. However, sleep studies have been done on the circadian rythm disorders and other forms of sleep deprivation which have been shown to lead to "decreased mental and physical ability, increased stress and anxiety, and a weakened immune system and microsleeps". From what I've read in various uberman blogs it seems that the extra waking time is most often spent on simple tasks requiring little mental effort ie. tasks specifically chosen to keep the mind awake. Possibly because the mind in unable to function optimally on so little sleep? At least for me this seems to be the case. But like I said there haven't been enough studies to know for sure, maybe some of you uberman proponents will submit yourselves as guinea pigs  :tongue2:

----------


## Ostego

I'll be doing this over the summer, since I don't have to go to school for more than two months.

----------


## Henry Hancock

hey just a lil fyi. Alternate sleep schedules are good if you like not being able to control when you fall asleep or wake up, and also not knowing where you are or being able to do anything or think good ever. so be ready to sleep through a lot of shit that you didn't want to, and also waking up at midnight or something with absolutely fucking nothing to do for 8 hours, only to have to go to work or class or whatever.

----------


## Mini Man56

I think it would be hard to go through school/work without, suddenly... going..... to.......-_-Zz....

----------


## Kromoh

Hah you know what - when I went through everyman, things were interesting. Yes, I do reckon this is personal experience and has no scientifical value, but still. Everyman kind of changed my thinking patterns. As in, having habitual tasks get done without thinking. If I thought "how much is 4 x 8", the answer would come to my mind without my knowing of where it came from.

It *does* feel different, but it's different in a way that you can adapt to.

---

Now to some scientical value, let's agree that most studies are biased in the way of testing subjects immediately after adopting the new schedule - a silly flaw, may I add.  It goes without questioning that, under the right circumstances, human beings are able to adapt to _anything_. What studies should do is analyse the benefits and drawbacks of each different sleep schedule, and not try to find one that is "natural". If Uberman gets your short-term memory diminished, but biphasic tends to slow down learning, it is up to each individual which one he prefers.

On the other hand, one can say that it's not Uberman that increases anxiety, but that biphasic decreases it. Saying a certain habit "causes _something_" is not scientifical. It is only right to say "it causes more of _something_ in comparison to another".

----------


## cornflakegirl3301

> I am starting the everyman shedule from tomorow. Thanks to Kromoh (his sleep journal inspired me). May be I should do sleep journal on my own.The everyman shedule seems so nice if you are a student, and i decided to make a core - 4-7 than 3 naps 3.20-3.40 , 19-19.20 and 23-23.20. I hope i dont wake my parents when waking from the last nap.  If there are some advices before i start, you can tell me in the next 19 hours. And if you have some links/information on the everyman shedule please share  .



You are going to take a 20 minute nap at 3:20-3:40 then sleep for two hours from 4 - 7?

----------

